# Jenny Elvers betrunken bei DAS! ???



## Elfman (17 Sep. 2012)

....läuft gerade..bin platt. Irgendwas hat die intus.


----------



## Bolzenalbrecht (17 Sep. 2012)

Seh das auch grad und ich find die ist beschwipst


----------



## Punisher (17 Sep. 2012)

na und?


----------



## wangolf (18 Sep. 2012)

Wer lädt so etwas ein :-/
Die Frau hat nichts aber auch gar nichts auf die Beine gestellt !!!
Armes Deutschland, da wären mir die Brüder Ludolf schon lieber und Niveauvoller gewesen.


----------



## fgvc (18 Sep. 2012)

hallo,
hat es jemand mitgeschnitten?


----------

